# [SOLVED] Windows Defender and Micro Security Essentials



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I just installed Microsoft Security Essentials after reading about it in this forum. I removed Avira, Spyware Blaster, IoBit Sec. 360 and Malwarebytyes, and my Comodo Firewall.

Should I keep Windows Defender?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Defender and Micro Security Essentials*

The function of Windows Defender are embedded into MSE, so you don't need it anymore.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Defender and Micro Security Essentials*

I agree, microsoft said mse was not a replacement for defender but theres really no need for it. see the following for more info about the difference between the two.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/microsoft-security-essentials-mse-faq

I would like to suggest you keep malwarebytes and still run it every so often. It is always good to have a second opinion from a different company since they check different ways and could find something the other missed. Remember, nothing is 100 percent.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Windows Defender and Micro Security Essentials*

Thanks Sobeit and Johnwill, I reinstalled Malwarebytes and got rid of Windows Defender.

Should I keep IObit Security 360?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Defender and Micro Security Essentials*



joangolfing said:


> Should I keep IObit Security 360?


get rid of it, basically it is the same as mse. you should never have two antiviruses installed because there could be conflicts that can affect your computers performance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Defender and Micro Security Essentials*

I use Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware regularly, it does a different function than MSE, and it great at removing many common types of malware as well. :smile:


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Windows Defender and Micro Security Essentials*

Ok, Great

I'll run just Microsoft Security Essentials and Malwarebytes Anti Malware. Thanks so much.


----------

